# Unwanted Sounds occuring when switching workbooks



## btodres (Feb 13, 2012)

After installing PowerPivot I now get a ding sound when I switch between workbooks - even when Power Pivot not activated.  I checked and the "Provide feedback with sound" in the options menu is NOT checked.  Any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow I have never heard this - literally!  j/k

Please let me know if you figure out what the problem is, as I am very curious.


----------



## btodres (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes very strange. If I remove the Powerpivot addin the issue is resolved. It's a  very annoying problem as I need to turn the sound way down on my computer.


----------



## easyIsle (Apr 24, 2012)

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/nb-NO/vsto/thread/3b044a99-d6e9-4914-a51e-a318ff0a0f45

Microsoft obviously does not use their own software. How could they miss this glaring, annoying bug?? And say its non priority to fix?? Unbelievable..

I would love to hear of a fix that does not consist of muting my system or shutting of the default beep sound system-wide..... i shut off all add-ins and it still happens. I doubt it is related to powerpivot, or there is no way to shut powerpivot off?


----------



## RoryA (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't see how it's "glaring" given so few reports. also the only person who said "non-priority" in that thread was not a Microsoft employee, but a developer.


----------



## easyIsle (Apr 24, 2012)

It is quite glaring , (obtrusively and often painfully obvious), at least to me and anyone you ask in these threads:
http://www.google.com/search?&q=beep+switch+workbook

If you get creative with the search terms you will find a bunch more. I've read them all, and not one has a solution, including this one.

If it was a priority for them, I don't think it woul still be happening from Office 2007 up to 2010 and the 5+ updates they have for this software every single week


----------



## rdt0086 (Jul 1, 2013)

It is very annoying...but I did figure out how to turn it off. Go to control panel, then sound, select the sounds tab, in the program events box select windows/default beep, then on the bottom of the window where it says "Sounds:" and provides a list box select none with in that box, and then it apply and ok. Your done.

I am still not sure why this sound(event) was only firing when toggling between excel workbooks as it did not do this for any other program including word, and I do not even have the powerpivot tool installed on this computer


----------



## mrconvergence (Oct 10, 2013)

fyi.... I experienced a similar problem of the Windows "Default Beep" frequently sounding when I switched between different Excel worksheets from the taskbar in Windows 7.  Traced it to the installation of a MySQL add-in, specifically "MySQL.ForExcel", which on my computer resided at this address:  C:\Program Files (x86)\MySQL\MySQL For Excel 1.1.1\MySQL.ForExcel.vsto|vstolocal.   In Excel Options, Add-Ins, I selected Manage "Com Add-Ins", clicked "Go", de-selected "MySQL.ForExcel", said "OK", and immediately the beep sound was gone.


----------



## Pawel_DCE (Nov 6, 2013)

to mrconverghence ...you saved my life 

had exactly the same problem for the last couple of weeks, my bleep was caused by installin add-Ins:
Microsoft Excel Code Compatibility Inspector

I followed your steps options --> add-ins --> manage COM Add-Ins and simply turn them off 
no more annoying bleep sound :D


----------



## parmlondon (May 20, 2014)

I registered just to say Thank You! The beeping suddenly started a day ago, and was driving me crazy! I found that removing the COM Add-Ins as described above stopped the beeping successfully.

Strangely, the Add-In that I removed was pre-installed, to integrate Office with the manufacturer's proprietary cloud storage, so I don't understand why the beeping only started recently.


----------



## btodres (Feb 13, 2012)

After installing PowerPivot I now get a ding sound when I switch between workbooks - even when Power Pivot not activated.  I checked and the "Provide feedback with sound" in the options menu is NOT checked.  Any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## Echo0 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd let y'all know that I began having the problem in Excel 2002 on Windows 7 about a month ago. I have no add-ins on Excel, and MySQL isn't on my system. The beep was not only occurring when I switched between workbooks, but also when I switched from, for example, Firefox back to my open Excel workbook. Something must have occurred during a Windows update, I think... anyway, I just took the simple route and turned off the default beep, because it was driving me bonkers.


----------

